# ca glue and resperator use



## rebel1 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have had a bad sinus problem every since I started making pens with ca finish. I had to  allergy test on the 24th an the Dr. thinks it is the ca glue. I work in the garage with the door closed in the winter but use a shop vac to pull the fumes out and also us a resperator with the charcoal filter for paint. I do not have a very good vent system in the garage. My question is would a resperator with different filters for gases work beter and what is a good way to vent a garage. I live in Ga. and we have some cold weather he sometime. Any help on the filters would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## lorbay (Dec 26, 2013)

I think you need a filter for organic vapours.
Lin.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 26, 2013)

standard 'CA' contains chemicals that to some people are sensitive.  They have cold like symptoms from using it and the best solution overall is to switch to ODORLESS.  The other solution is respirator use and I am talking P100 filters here, not the N85 or the N95 filters but the lead/asbestos/mold P100 filters.

Odorless CA is what I use and it works very good but it does run more expensive than regular CA.


----------



## mark james (Dec 26, 2013)

Ed:

What brand of odorless CA do you prefer?  Thin, medium, thick?


----------



## TwoCatsPens (Dec 26, 2013)

I use a standard N95 mask with a carbon filter.  If I ever start to smell the CA then I get a new one out of the box.  I wear it all the time I'm actually doing any work on the lathe or glue-up.  I have read that CA can act as a sensitizing agent, and eventually you will develop an allergy to it.  (much like the rosewoods)

I also have a dust collection system with a bucket separator and a HEPA filter in the shopvac that powers the system.  Always have those running while tuning / finishing / sanding.   I've had a LOT fewer sinus type reactions since I've gotten into the habit.

If you want to go to a P100 organic, it can't hurt, and you can get one fairly reasonably at amazon. 

Steve


----------



## edstreet (Dec 26, 2013)

I use the BSI stuff, I buy it at a local hobby shop that specializes in model airplanes.  it's listed as 'foam safe'.  I use thin and thick.  The thin is often UFO brand.

Super Gold Plus Odorless CA Glue 2. oz (Foam Safe)


----------



## edstreet (Dec 26, 2013)

TwoCatsPens said:


> I use a standard N95 mask with a carbon filter.  If I ever start to smell the CA then I get a new one out of the box.  I wear it all the time I'm actually doing any work on the lathe or glue-up.  I have read that CA can act as a sensitizing agent, and eventually you will develop an allergy to it.  (much like the rosewoods)
> 
> I also have a dust collection system with a bucket separator and a HEPA filter in the shopvac that powers the system.  Always have those running while tuning / finishing / sanding.   I've had a LOT fewer sinus type reactions since I've gotten into the habit.
> 
> ...




I bought some P100 filters today at home depot. 3m respirator a pack of 2x was $15.  The mask itself is not much more than that.


----------



## mark james (Dec 26, 2013)

My lovely wife (and bright - PH.D Organic Chemist for Lubrizol) insists that all respirators be stored in a ziplock bag when not in use.  Common dust will clog it much quicker.

I listen well!:music:


----------



## lkgraves (Dec 26, 2013)

I asked 3M this question a couple of weeks ago and following is their response.

"Thank you for contacting 3M regarding respiratory protection. An organic vapor cartridge (6001) can be used with a 7500 series half facepiece respirator to reduce exposure to organic vapors in cyanoacrylate (CA) glues. When used with a half facepiece respirator that is qualitatively fit tested, it will provide a protection factor of 10, meaning it will protect against contaminant concentrations up to 10 times the Occupational exposure limit."


----------



## rebel1 (Dec 26, 2013)

do you were a half or full face respirator?


----------



## mark james (Dec 26, 2013)

Wifey (AKA. "Doc") brought/borrowed a half face mask from work and fitted me.  Has had monthly "safety" meetings for the last 28 years.  I wear this under my full face shield (flip down variety).  Under all that are my glasses.  Look like a fat borg.  :ghost:


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 26, 2013)

Didn't read all the posts but for the OP's. VOC filters contain activated carbon...although my go to system, Trend does not offer VOC filters :frown:. A great and proven way to get those fumes out of the way is to have a fan blow over the piece in question. This now leaves in question the application device...paper towel, plastic wrap, whatever it may be. I have an old ceramic tray on the windowsill with yet another fan blowing that out the window. To be blunt...I have caught a fair share of CA gas up the nose. Since the fan and dump method showed up...not a whiff!! Kinda sucks when you use a really good filter system and air clearance protocol, but a tube of glue kicks your butt!!


----------



## SatelliteCity (Dec 26, 2013)

Jim's advice above about fans is right on.  Most people just need to keep their work area well-ventilated to avoid irritation from the fumes.

However, for people who are sensitive to CA glue fumes or have to work in a closed environment, we recommend 3M respirators. If you are wearing goggles or if the fumes don't bother your eyes, you can use the inexpensive 3M Safety Respirator, Particulate P95 or a half-mask, such as the 3M Low-Maintenance Half-Mask Organic Vapor, P95 Respirator Assembly. If you want eye protection as well, we recommend a full face mask, such as the 3M 7162 Full-Facepiece Spray Paint Respirator - Organic Vapor. 

I personally prefer the full facepiece respirator.  I am sensitive to the fumes, and I don't smell them at all or have any effects with the full-face mask.  The cartridges last a long time, and it never fogs up.  It's very comfortable, too.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 26, 2013)

This is the one that I currently am using.  3M 6391 P100 Reusable Respirator Gas Mask - Large - Amazon.com

Ultimately if you are using odorless CA you wont need a respirator for that aspect.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 26, 2013)

I  have used the BSI odorless CA for years with no respirator and never had that plugged sinus feeling again. It costs twice as much for half as much but it beats wearing a mask during the application.


----------



## cal91666 (Dec 26, 2013)

rebel1 said:


> I work in the garage with the door closed in the winter but use a shop vac to pull the fumes out



I work in exactly the same situation.  When you say pull the fumes out do you actually place the shop vac outside or vent to the outside?  The shop vac I use has a vent connection just like the suction hose connector that I attached another hose to and ran under 1 of the doors until recently.  I have since installed a clothes dryer vent in the wall and now connect the vent hose to that so I don't have a large opening at the bottom of the garage door letting all the cold air in.


----------



## striperskin (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a Honeywell tabletop fan that blows the fumes away. Works for me.


----------



## lkgraves (Dec 26, 2013)

I use the half-mask from 3M.  $38 with the P95 filters and 6001 OV cartridges.  I don't smell a thing.

3M R-7513ES Professional Half-Mask Organic Vapor, P95 Respirator, Large - Amazon.com


----------



## Leather Man (Dec 30, 2013)

I to have a terrible problem with ca glue. If I get the slightest little smell of the fumes I am stuffed up for about two weeks. I think I need to get different cartridges for my respirator. 
Can any one tell me where I can get some " Thin, Medium, Thick, UFO Odorless ca? Most places that I have found only have one or the other of the thicknesses. I use all three thicknesses of regular ca. Is it necessary to use all three with the odorless ca?  Thanks
Ben


----------



## edstreet (Dec 30, 2013)

Odorless Cyanoacrylates | BSI - Hobby Glues & Adhesives

I am sure someone makes medium odorless but most of what I see is thin and thick.


----------

